# Update: Picture of Porch Cat Sabrina



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Sabrina was my "porch cat". for the past 10 months. She actually lived with another family up the street from me but for some reason she included me in her life. During the balmy evenings we would just sit together for hours. When it was time for us to go to bed, she would go home. Three of my cats got along fine with her. They allowed to her walk all around outside our house. Sabrina for some reasons didn't want to come in the house. When I started work back in March, she would wait for me on the porch all afternoon till I got home. Two weeks ago she stopped eating and was drinking alot of water. Then she started to eat again but very little so I thought she was OK. Then she stopped eating all together and was very slow. So right away I went to her other home to tell them she didn't seem right. I offered to take her my vet because I got quite attached to her. They said they will take her to their vet to get her checked out the next day. Sadly, it turned out Sabrina had renal failure pretty advanced. She was in alot of pain. They had to put her to sleep while at the vet's. They were so overcome with grief and sadness because they had her in their life for 16 years, they didn't tell me until 3 days later - yesterday. I was not prepared to hear that and was numb. Then today it hit me hard at work that I didn't get a chance to say goodbye. My last vision of her was sitting on the porch as I drove away in the morning for work. Then I started crying at my desk and had the heartache. It's funny how one can get so attached in such a short time. I loved her like I do my other cats. She left me a gift - her other family. We are pretty close now because we share the love for Sabrina and for cats in general. Sabrina - give a kiss to my Harley and Bonkers at the Bridge! We all will be together.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How lucky Sabrina was to have so many people who loved her. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Awww, poor Sabrina. SHe had a good life to have you be a part of it,


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

RIP Sabrina. What a lucky kitty to have 2 families that loved her!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Friends - Thank you for your warm condolences. I still miss her so much especially when I'm out in the front yard gardening. She would follow me around, take a break with me and just sit on the porch with me. I catch myself looking at where she would perch herself and then I get so sad. My only regret that I was not with her at the vet.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

*Update: Porch Cat Sabrina picture*

Here's a picture of Sabrina. I will miss her head rubbing, her visits that start at 5:00am, her running to me as I drive up when I get home from work, her sweetness and her company on the porch watching the world go by. Although its been only 10-11 months, its as if she was always part of our family. Sabrina --you were so loved by two families.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

MA, how sad I am to know you have lost a little friend. I have had almost all black cats since I was a child, and I think they are so special. Beautiful Sabrina was no exception. I can picture you two friends sitting together, quietly enjoying the night. two good neighbors greeting one another in the morning and after work. She obviously loved you, and you gave her love in return. I'm sorry you didn't have a chance to say a formal goodbye, but I'm sure Sabrina is fine now, cuddling with Harley and Bonkers, remembering you fondly, and looking forward to greeting you again someday. God bless.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Jeannie! I've missed you (and your posts). Thank you for your kind words. I just came back about an hour ago visiting with Sabrina's other parents. I had that little pang of sadness. I still miss her. She was very, very affectionate. Probably the most affectionate of my the 3 I have now. She was like that with everyone who came to visit me too. That's what made her so unique. I'm still regretting I wish I would have just one more hug/rub with her.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry you've lost a dear friend, but heartened that she brought you and her family closer. She was a beauty, RIP Sabrina.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

What a beautiful kitty. I'm so sorry for your loss.  

I hope you are comforted by your many wonderful memories of Sabrina.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what a beauty! hugs! RIP sweet Sabrina


----------

